# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  προβλημα με laser σε cd-player

## IOANNIS

εχω ενα cd-player και χαλασε το laser του. ο τυπος του laser ειναι kss 213c. εβγαλα το παλιο, και πηγα και αγορασα ενα καινουργιο το ιδιο. το εβαλα απανω αλλα δεν δουλευει........ μηπως ξερετε γιατι? μου ειπανε οτι τα καινουργια laser, εχουν καποια μεμβρανη η κατι τετοιο, που πρεπει να την βγαλουμε πρωτα για να παιξει.... εψαξα αλλα δεν βρησκω κατι τετοιο.....
παρακαλω τα φωτα σας!!!!!!!

----------


## tasosmos

Απ'οσο ξερω εχουν μια πλαστικη ζελατινα πανω, οπως εχουν τα κινητα στις οθονες.
Δοκιμασες με αλλο δισκακι μηπως φταιει αυτο ή με κανα καθαριστικο?

----------


## IOANNIS

δοκιμασα και με αλλο δισκακι αλλα τιποτα!!! κοιταξα και την κεφαλι απο πανω μηπως εχει καμια ζελατινα αλλα ουτε αυτο ειναι........  :frown:

----------


## lynx

εβαλες ξανα την παλια? αν δουλευει γυρνα την καινουργια πισω και παρε αλλη..

----------


## IOANNIS

εβαλα ξανα την παλια και δουλευε (οσο δουλευε δηλαδη) και ηταν ενταξει. ενω οταν βαζω την καινουργια τιποτα. θα την γυρισω το απογευμα να παρω αλλη, και θα δω....

----------


## lynx

ενημερωσε μας για τα αποτελεσματα! αποκτουμε εμπειριες και εμεις μαζι σου..   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GREG11

Φίλε IOANNIS  η κεφαλή που αγόρασες είναι μια χαρά και δεν χρειάζεται να την πας πίσω,
Στην πλακετούλα που έχει πρέπει να βγάλεις ένα μικρό jumper που έχει για προστασία. 
Αυτό θα το κανείς με ένα κολλητήρι τραβώντας το καλαι για να μην είναι βραχυκυκλωμένες οι επαφές(αυτό είναι το jumper). Έπειτα βαλτην πάνω και αν το πρόβλημα ήταν από την κεφαλή το cd player θα δουλέψει κανονικά.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε GREG11 ειχες απολυτο δικιο....!!!!  :Smile:  μολις εβγαλα το jumper, το laser δουλεψε κανονικα!!!!!!! 
χιλια ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lynx

λυπαμαι που η προτροπη μου ηταν λαθος.. ελπιζω να μην σε εκανα να τρεχεις ως το καταστημα.   :Confused: 
ομως τι σκοπο εχει αυτο το jumper αραγε? μου κανει εντυπωση... ισως υπαρχει για καποιον hardware ελεγχο..

----------


## xifis

γειρασκω αει διδασκομενος.αυτο εχω να πω.

σε ενα στερεωφονικο σονυ που τοχα παει παλια για σερβις στο σιντι,μετα απο καιρο ειδα στη κεφαλη πανω στην πλακετα δηλ 2 η 3 κομματακια κολησης ετσι ξεμπαρκα κολημενα,γυρω στο 1 cm μηκος κ αναρωτιομουν τι τα κολησανε αυτα εδω?ειμαι περιεργος τι χρειαζονται.

----------


## GREG11

Το jumper αυτό υπάρχει για να προστατεύει το laser από τον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό. 
Ο κατασκευαστής λέει ότι ακόμη και όταν το πιάνει στα χεριά του κάποιος θα πρέπει να φοράει ένα βραχιόλι ασφαλείας         (το δείχνει στην συσκευασία) για να γειώνετε ο ίδιος και να προστατεύετε  το laser.

----------


## lynx

ευχαριστουμε GREG11!   :Very Happy:

----------

